# Solved: Is Outlook deleting emails arbitrarily?



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

I' ve just installed Outlook 2007. Running on XP. I feel like I'm nuts but is it possible that emails are disappearing? I know I didn't delete certain emails but they are nowhere to be found. NOt in deleted file, not in sent and not in inbox. Is Outlook randomly deleting certain type of messages? It's so weird.

thanks


----------



## zavulon (Jan 26, 2009)

Are you using Outlook at work or at home? If you're at work, your company might have a rule in place that automatically deletes (or archives in some different location) old emails... a lot of companies do that.


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

At home. It's a mystery


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you the ONLY one that has access to this Outlook setup?


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes. Nobody else is deleting them. I just installed two weeks ago and noticed this happening. Never happened before.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What rules have you set up?


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

Delay send for 2 minutes. And clear categories on mail which is recommended.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

99 times out of 100, this is a result of having "Unread Messages" chosen as the view. 

1. Make sure you are viewing your Advanced toolbar.
2. Make sure it shows "Messages" and not one of the other options!


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

I had messages chosen as the view. I've changed to advanced toolbar- do I want both, advanced and standard. Wonder what else it might be. I sent an email to a client last Friday and it's nowhere to be found. Where do they go when they disappear? It's not in deleted folder. Is it hiding somewhere else?


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Are you saving your sent messages? I believe that's an option in 2003. I'm running 2007 now, so I can't be sure.  

I like both toolbars.


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes. It's just so arbitrary. some are saved, others disappear. It makes me crazy because I need the messages to track communication with clients. It's a big problem.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *originale*

Is it possible AutoArchive is enabled for the Sent folder and it is deleting rather than moving messages?

Is this occurrence restricted to the Sent Items folder, or is it occurring in other folders, as well?


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

But why only some messages and not others. And how would I check this? I've looked everywhere. Don't know where else to look


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Right click the folder and select: Properties > AutoArchive to see if AutoArchive is enabled and what settings have been configured.

Can you clarify if this is only occurring in the Sent Items folder, or is it occurring in other folders, as well?

Also, Tools > Options > Other tab > AutoArchive button


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

Says to auto archive using default settings. In inbox, says do not auto archive. Changed the settings to don't auto archive. I posted another question regarding how to find .pst files. The new search feature for office isn't as friendly and thorough as the old one. Can't find a single .pst file. I've now had to email my client and ask if I sent her an email- how dumb. Ughgh.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

File > Data File Management should show you your .pst files and the directory where they are located.

If you cannot see the .pst files after navigating to the directory, you may need to enable *Show Hidden Files and Folders*

For *Windows XP*:

Open My Computer or Windows Explorer
Tools > Folder Options > View tab,
under Hidden Files and Folders, verify *Show Hidden Files and Folders* is selected.
Remove the check marks for:
*Hide Extensions for known file types*
*Apply, OK* to save and close.


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks. That email I'm looking for didn't appear. But thanks for this. BTW couldn't open the .pst archived files. Windows won't let it open.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Does the Archive .pst file not appear in Outlook?
If not, use File > Open > Outlook Data File
*Browse* to the location of the archive.pst file and select it.

It should then appear in Outlook.

You didn't clarify if this is occurring in only the Sent Items folder or if it occurring in other folders, as well.

Also, what are the settings for AutoArchive?
Click the *Default Archive Settings* button to view those settings.


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

Default auto archive now reads to run archive every 14 days and to prompt. I unchecked delete expired items and archive and delete old items. But actually I changed it to tell it not to archive items. Although when I go to file/archive it doesn't give me an option NOT to archive. so these two things seem to be working against one another.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

If you use: Tools > Options > Other tab > AutoArchive button
and uncheck *Run AutoArchive* every X days, that will disable AutoArchive for all folders.

When you use File > Archive, you are telling Outlook to Archive now, you should see a window appear where you can select the folder or folders you want to archive.


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

Great. So this means I must manage my in and out mail well. Which is fine. But then nothing should disappear. Thanks so much. Any idea where the missing emails are hanging out?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Were you able to open the archive.pst file in Outlook?


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

originale said:


> Any idea where the missing emails are hanging out?


 It all almost seems to point to the archive folders. I did have a similar problem once when a lot of my sent items were deleted. But they were in the archives folder.


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

I've posted before and have ongoing problem. Posted to Microsoft's site- nobody can help me. I have problem with Outlook 07. Emails disappear. For ex, I received an email on Tues and replied. Both the original email and the reply are nowhere to be found. Not in deleted, did an advanced find. Nowhere. Where do they go?? It's like they never existed. I go to my old laptop with Outlook 03 and the emails are there. this is particular to this software.

Also, I checked save copy to server. sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't. Very arbitrary. What shd I do. I can't fix this. I'm convinced it's a glitch. Should I reinstall and if so, do I need to reinstall all Office? 

Running XP

thanks


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *originale*

I have merged your post with your original thread.
Please continue replies for this issue in this thread.

Did you locate an archive.pst file, if so, did you connect the archive.pst file to Outlook to view the contents?

How many e-mail accounts do you have set up in Outlook?
Do you have all of them configured to: Leave a copy of messages on the server?
I have not heard of that setting failing. 

Try creating a new profile in Outlook 2007 and use the new profile for a week, or so, to see if the same issues occur:
How to create a new e-mail profile in Outlook 2007 and in Outlook 2003

Start Outlook 2007 with the new profile and connect your old Personal Folders (.pst file) to the new profile:
File > Open > Outlook Data File
*Browse* to the location of the .pst file and select it, the Personal Folders should appear in the new Outlook profile.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

You might want to read the last posting here
http://www.eggheadcafe.com/software/aspnet/31662024/2007-incoming-email-disa.aspx


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

I have 2 accounts- both configured the same way. Don't know how to connect the archive pst file to outlook. also, last week I told it not to archive anything and the msgs still disappeared. The email that is important is my business email- if I create a new profile how will anybody know to email to the new address?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

A new profile is not a new e-mail account. Outlook can have many profiles, it is similar to Windows having the capability for many User Accounts.

Create the new profile and key in your existing e-mail accounts.
How to create a new e-mail profile in Outlook 2007 and in Outlook 2003

Connect the *archive.pst* file to Outlook:
File > Open > Outlook Data File
*Browse* to the location of the archive.pst file and select it.​
.


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

Created new profile but it won't log on to the server. Something about encryption but won't log on to an unencrypted server either. I am using the same password and settings as my existing email- not sure what hte problem is.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Please post the exact error message you are receiving.


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

Where it says it's searching for server settings- says it cannot log on to server.An encrypted connection to your mail server is not available. Click next to attempt an unencrypted connection


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Do your server settings require an encrypted connection: *Use (SSL)*?
If not, disable that configuration.

What ISP are you using?


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

Where do I disable the SSL? In the wireless settings? I use rogers.com

BTW- in archived mail, it only goes to Nov 2008. Have no idea where the other mail is becaues only installed outlook 2007 3 weeks ago. Now how do I get all that mail off outlook becuase it has duplicated lots in inbox and sent mail. Do I just deltee the folders but hope it doens't also delete the other inbox folder taht I want to keep.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

The server settings are for the e-mail account, not the Internet connection, so no, the server settings are not configured in the wireless settings, they are configured within Outlook.

This link shows your server settings for your Rogers.com account, also applies to Outlook 2007:
http://help.yahoo.com/rogers/mail/pop/pop-14.html

In Outlook 2007:
Tools > Account Settings > E-mail tab > Change > More Settings button > Advanced tab

In the Incoming Server section:
If checked, uncheck: *This server requires an encrypted connection*.

In the Outgoing Server section:
The drop down box for: *Use the following type of encrypted connection* should show *None*

Let us know when your e-mail account is able to do a Send/Receive without error, then we'll go on from there.

.


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks. You're so patient. The SSL was never enabled. I can't figure out why it won't connect to the server. I'm sure the password is correct.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

When that error appears you should be able to Left click the error and press *ctrl + C* to copy the error. 
Please paste the exact error in your next reply.

How many e-mail accounts did you setup in the new profile?

You can always try logging in to the web mail server, to verify you are using the correct User name and password.


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

I haven't been able to set up the new profile because it won't complete due to this. By logging on to the mail server, do you mean logging on to Rogers my ISP?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Yes, if you can login into Rogers successfully, then you know you are using the correct User name and password.

Click the *Sign In* link at the top of this page: http://help.yahoo.com/rogers/mail/pop/pop-14.html


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok. It worked when I used my primary ISP account but didn't work when I used the address from my webhoster. Most write to me at my business address but I cdn't create a new profile for that one. Now that i have a new profile, what do I do to test that emails are ok from that one? And I wonder how I create a new profile for my business email


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Using only the the part of the e-mail address after the @ sign what is the e-mail address for your webhoster? Is that the same e-mail address you use for business?



If you want another profile in Outlook for your business mail, follow the steps you did previously. Outlook can have many profiles.

The disadvantage to using several profiles, is that you must close and restart Outlook to access a different profile. Outlook can only have one profile open at a time.
Though, it couldn't hurt to try it, to determine if that would work for you.


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

My web host address is my domain name- trustlearningsolutions. I'm not sure again why I'm doing the profile thing- to test whether messages are dropped. I get emails to both addresses- @ rogers and @ trustlearningsolutions. so how do I manage this.

thanks


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Going back to what you posted earlier:



originale said:


> Ok. It worked when I used my primary ISP account but didn't work when I used the address from my webhoster.


This statement is referring to when you logged into the Rogers web mail server, with your Rogers User name and password?
And your e-mail account User name and password for @ trustlearningsolutions would not login to the Rogers web mail server? If I interpret your statement correctly, your @ trustlearningsolutions account should _not_ be able to login to the Rogers web mail server, correct?

Yes, the new profile is to see if messages stop being lost or deleted.

Have you lost any messages since creating and using the new profile?


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

Finally created the newprofile today. so don't know. Ok. to see if I understand. I can log on to my rogers.com email with the password when I go to create new profile . But I can't do the same when I create new profile with my [email protected] although the password is the same. Won't work. I run both of these through oyutlook. Does this make sense?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You should be receiving an error message for the @trustlearningsolutions.com account.
Please post the error message.


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

It's not really an error msg. When it tries to log on to the server for my other email address-which is my domain address, it says an encrypted connection to your mail server is not available. Then it tries for an unencrypted connection. It cdn't find an unencrypted one either so I manually configured. Now when outlook opens, it opens to a default profile- not sure which one. Seems now my personal email is under 1 profile, my domain email under another. So how do I get email from both at once? Do I have to always open each profile separately to pick up mail?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

EAFiedler said:


> The disadvantage to using several profiles, is that you must close and restart Outlook to access a different profile. Outlook can only have one profile open at a time.
> Though, it couldn't hurt to try it, to determine if that would work for you.


Yes, as I stated earlier, if you want a different profile to separate business and personal mail, you will need to open each profile, one at a time, to download messages.

Let's do this first:

Close Outlook 2007 and configure it to prompt you for a profile.
Control Panel > Mail icon > Show Profiles button
Select the option: *Prompt for a profile to be used*
*Apply, OK* to save and close.​
Start Outlook 2007 and you should be prompted to choose a profile.


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes. That is right. I figured out how to create two email addresses with one profile. But the connection to the server is lost each time with my @trustlearningsolutions.com


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Please post the exact error messages you are receiving.
This is important as I cannot see what you are seeing.


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

Not sure how to do that. I've tried selecting the text but it won't let me do that. Any suggestions?


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm finding it more confusing to have two profiles. Because mail that comes to one profile doesn't arrive to the other profile- even if the same address. and since profile two can't send, I'm back to profile one but missing mail that was opened by profile 2.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

*Left* click on the Outlook error message to select.
Press *ctrl + C* to copy the error message
In your Reply, Press *ctrl + V* to paste the error message


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

No longer getting the error msg- but I find it tough to have two profiles. Losing track of emails. I'm going to dump outlook. JUst lost 2 more important emails. Only happens with my trustlearningsolutions.com acct. Can you recommend a good email program as an alternative?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

What happened when you tried opening the Personal Folders into the new profile?

In Outlook 2007,
File > Open > Outlook Data File
*Browse* to the location of the .pst file and select it.
The Personal Folders (.pst file) should then appear in Outlook.​
Open the preferred profile and key in the account settings for the @trustlearningsolutions.com e-mail account, messages from both accounts would then be downloaded into the same profile.
I stated earlier that using two profiles has its disadvantages, it is not required to have a separate profile for each e-mail account.

I don't understand what is happening when you say you are losing e-mails, but you can create a rule to make a copy of all messages from that account and have them placed in their own folder.
Also, configuring the e-mail account to *Leave a copy of the messages on the server* would most likely be in your best interest.

Is the @trustlearningsolutions.com e-mail account a POP account or an IMAP account?

Outlook Express is already on your computer. Thunderbird is an option.
I like Outlook Express, others prefer Thunderbird.
There is also Windows Live Mail you can download from Microsoft.


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for hanging in with me. I answered quite a few emails ago about what happens with the .pst files. There is nothing there. The whole thing is so complicated that I'm going to just switch mail providers. Nothing shd take this much effort. Would you agree? Esp if there are alternatives.


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

Just to clarify. I have already instructed to leave mail on the server. It's not there. When I say it disappears, it literally disappears. For ex, the mail will be there in my inbox and then an hour later, a msg will disappear. Poof. Gone. Nowhere to be found. I wd prefer not to switch email but this is getting crazy and I'm having to ask clients to email back my msgs. I look stupid. trustlearningsolutions.com is a POP acct.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you the ONLY one accessing this email accout?


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes. It's so bizarre- honestly. And strangely, went to the server. The msgs aren't there either. Could it be Norton deleting after the fact? or cd it be spyware? I've run scans a few times and nothing comes up. and the software has only been installed for 3 weeks.


----------



## originale (Jan 11, 2009)

Turned out to be Norton; It was scanning all mail and deleting things. I turned off that option and seems to be resolved.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Thanks for posting back and letting us know your solution.


----------

